
It's not a lack of self-control that keeps people poor - fraqed
http://theconversation.com/its-not-a-lack-of-self-control-that-keeps-people-poor-47734
======
kazinator
Of course; you would think it's lack of savings, lack of income, lack of rich
family, ...

> _But psychology research says the opposite might be the case: poverty makes
> it hard for people to care about the future and forces them to live in the
> present._

This piece of insight is so old and well-worn that it goes by glib names, like
_the vicious cycle of poverty_.

The "permanent now" is also traditionally called "(living) from paycheck to
paycheck" or "from hand to mouth".

If you have nothing, it's very hard to get anywhere _just_ by delaying
gratification. There has to be something in place that accumulates or
appreciates in value while you delay.

